# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  COMENTARIOS A LA LEY QUE APRUEBA EL ACTO COOPERATIVO Ley N° 29683

## wgalloso

_COMENTARIOS A LA LEY QUE REGULA EL ACTO COOPERATIVO EN EL PERU__WALTER GALLOSO MARIÑOS – ASESOR LEGAL - 985105276__Uno de los caminos por los cuales vienen transitando los pequeños y medianos agricultores, es el proceso de formalización__, lo cual ayuda a mejorar su competitividad  dentro de una_ _economía social de mercado, la cual  determina que el Estado, otorgue las herramientas necesarias para ello facilitando que estos puedan incorporarse a una economía formal; sin embargo vemos que lejos de ello,  que “EL Congreso de la República”, vía insistencia legislativa acaba de aprobar la Ley N° 29683, por la cual  transgrediendo la Constitución Política, otorga vía una norma interpretativa, efectos retroactivos a una norma,  a mérito de la cual, se califica al acto cooperativo como no lucrativo, para con ello establecer la inafectación del impuesto a la renta y del IGV a los actos de comercio efectuados entre los  socios y la Cooperativa, utilizando para ello una técnica legislativa que ya el propio Tribunal Constitucional en forma reiterada, se ha venido pronunciando por su inconstitucionalidad, al pretender vía interpretativa otorgarle efectos retroactivos .__Si bien es cierto no estamos en contra de la naturaleza jurídica del acto cooperativo; pero si lo estamos en relación a las inafectaciones que se ha  otorgado, así como el de aplicar en forma retroactiva al dejarse sin efecto las infracciones tributarias cometidas por las Cooperativas derivados de un uso  y abuso inadecuado de las Liquidaciones de compra o no uso de comprobantes de pago; generando con ello en una misma área geográfica en la cual producen bajo las mismas condiciones,  agricultores que pagarán renta y otros que estarán inafectos, atendiendo que no todo el universo de  agricultores son socios de cooperativas, sino que estos  en su gran mayoría pertenecen a asociaciones o no se hallan organizados.__Es menester precisar, que  si bien es cierto el objetivo es resolver los adeudos generados por algunas cooperativas Agrarias vinculadas al café; lo cierto es que al haber generalizado el concepto del acto cooperativo, implica que  favorece a todas las cooperativas existentes en el Perú; lo cual conforme  hemos podido verificar en los datos que tiene la SUNAT, es una deuda cuantiosa que pone en riesgo la recaudación fiscal ( es necesario tener presente que por propios voceros de la SUNAT; si el problema fuera solo de las cooperativas cafetaleras, su deuda en relación a las demás cooperativas – trabajadores – ahorro y crédito entre otras – no es significativa), lo cual hace inviable la norma.__Por otro lado, quienes redactaron la norma, al  regular el acto cooperativo, señalan: “LOS ACTOS COOPERATIVOS SON ACTOS PROPIOS DE SU MANDATO CON REPRESENTACION; ESTOS NO TIENEN FINES DE LUCRO”;  bajo este concepto si lo analizamos dentro de los alcances de nuestro ordenamiento civil, al momento de la interpretación de la norma para su aplicación tendremos , que el artículo 145° señala :”_ El acto jurídico puede ser realizado mediante representante, salvo disposición contraria de la ley. La facultad de representación la otorga el interesado o la confiere la ley”. “_Debe destacarse el hecho de que la norma bajo comentario regula el instituto de la representación directa (o simplemente representación). La representación directa es el instituto jurídico que permite que una persona denominada "representante" realice negocios jurídicos en nombre de otra denominada "representado" o dominus con la finalidad de que los efectos del negocio jurídico celebrado tengan efectos en la esfera jurídica de este último, siempre que el representante actúe dentro de los límites de las facultades que la han sido conferidas”[1]. Bajo el análisis de la norma tendríamos que el acto cooperativo no es otra cosa que el mandato que le otorga el socio cooperativista, para que la cooperativa actúe en su nombre y representación al momento de negociar con terceros la venta de su café; por otro lado  al momento de legislar sobre la inafectación del impuesto a la renta se señala: “ (…) las Cooperativas están inafectas al Impuesto a la Renta por los ingresos netos provenientes de las operaciones que realicen con sus socios”; siendo así, debemos tener claro que los actos cooperativos no se hallarían inafectos al impuesto a la renta, pues no son operaciones entre la cooperativa  y el socio, pues entendemos por el texto normativo que el socio otorgó un poder a la cooperativa para que lo represente frente a terceros para venderle su café; sin perjuicio que en la propia cadena, el socio le entrega el fruto cosechado, que para ser exportado pasa por un proceso de transformación al cual se le añade un valor (procesamiento, flete, seguros, comisiones, etc). Es decir bajo el contexto  normativo, no sería aplicable lo que estaba buscando; es decir dejar sin efecto las deudas tributarias, tal y como se dispone en la primera disposición complementaria y final de la norma en comento ( Ley N° 29863).__Asimismo debe tenerse en cuenta algunos argumentos de carácter constitucional que analizamos basado en lo siguiente:__FUNDAMENTOS JURIDICOS__1._ _En nuestro ordenamiento jurídico existen límites, tanto constitucionales como legales, para la aplicación de las normas. Respecto de los límites constitucionales, los artículos 103 y 109 de la Ley Fundamental señalan, respectivamente:__(...) La ley, desde su entrada en vigencia, se aplica a las consecuencias de las relaciones y situaciones jurídicas existentes y no tiene fuerza ni efectos retroactivos; salvo, en ambos supuestos, en materia penal cuando favorece al reo__La ley es obligatoria desde el día siguiente de su publicación en el diario oficial, salvo disposición contraria de la misma ley que posterga su vigencia  en todo o en parte.__La vigencia de las normas tributarias también se regula por el artículo X del Título Preliminar del Código Tributario, en los siguientes términos:_ _Las leyes tributarias rigen desde el día siguiente de su publicación en el Diario Oficial, salvo disposición contraria de la misma ley que posterga su vigencia en todo o en parte.__2._ _El Tribunal Constitucional “(…) ha dicho que__ “(...) nuestro ordenamiento adopta la teoría de los hechos cumplidos (excepto en materia penal cuando favorece al reo), de modo que la norma se aplica a las consecuencias y situaciones jurídicas existentes”_ _(STC 0606-2004-AA/TC, FJ 2).  Por tanto, para aplicar una norma tributaria en el tiempo debe considerarse la teoría de los hechos cumplidos y, consecuentemente, el principio de aplicación inmediata de las normas.”[2]__3._ _Que de igual manera se vulnera el principio de Igualdad, establecido por el  artículo 74° de la Constitución Política del Estado la cual es un límite que prescribe que la carga tributaria debe ser aplicada de forma simétrica y equitativa entre los sujetos que  se encuentran en una misma situación económica, y en forma asimétrica o desigual a aquellos que se encuentran en situaciones económicas diferentes.__4._ _Que, de ser aplicada la norma tendríamos a agricultores que producen en igualdad de condiciones, cuyas ventas  se hallan inafectas del IGV y del Impuesto a la Renta solo por estar inscrito  en una cooperativa y agricultores que  por no tener esta condición si se hallan obligados al pago de dichos tributos, con lo cual se genera y se acrecienta la desigualdad económica en la agricultura, atendiendo que sólo un 15% de agricultores  pertenecen a una cooperativa._*5.* _Que, de igual manera se vulnera los criterios establecidos por el Tribunal Constitucional relacionados a la interpretación de las normas tributarias cuando estas_ _declaran o fijan el sentido de una norma dictada con anterioridad y se reconocen porque, al promulgarlas el Legislador, generalmente, utiliza palabras como “interprétese”, “aclárese” o “precísese”.__Estas aparentes normas interpretativas que deberían entrar en vigencia a partir del día siguiente de su publicación, y no desde la entrada en vigencia de la supuesta norma interpretada. (_*EXP. N.º 0002-2006-PI/TC).*_6._ _Que, el Estado, por mandato de sus propias normas  de carácter presupuestario, no puede estar propulsando inafectaciones de tributos, sino buscar ampliar la base tributaria, pues lejos de ser un remedio para la enfermedad, esta solución propuestas agravaría al enfermo y propicia aún más  la informalidad en este sector.__FUNDAMENTOS DE CARÁCTER ECONÓMICO__1._ _L__a exportación de café  es la principal actividad económica a lo largo de la cordillera oriental de nuestros Andes, más de 165 mil pequeños agricultores cultivan café en 47 provincias y   da trabajo a más de dos millones de personas a lo largo de toda la cadena productiva-exportadora. Asimismo la actividad cacaotera_ _está__ surgiendo como una nueva alternativa económica de la ceja de selva.__2.        _ _Esta actividad económica__ se_ _realiza__ principalmente a través de 20 compañías (__entre las cuales se hallan las_ _cooperativas, sociedades anónimas, sociedades de responsabilidad limitada, asociaciones de productores, comités de productores, etc) las mismas que articulan directamente o través de diferentes empresas, con los pequeños productores, brindándoles asistencia técnica, financiamiento y servicios de comercialización. La cobertura de comercialización y exportación de_ _las empresas Cooperativas__ es solo el 17% del total de exportaciones peruanas._ _3.        _ _Basados en ello, nos extraña que el Congreso de la República, haya aprobado vía insistencia legislativa la  Ley N° 29683,  con fecha 13 de mayo del año en curso, el cual interfiere de manera arbitraria y anticonstitucional en la actividad comercial cafetalera y cacaotera otorgándole  inafectación al  impuesto a la renta y del IGV a los actos de comercio efectuados exclusivamente a empresas  Cooperativas._ _4._ _La Ley en mención no solo crea  una distorsión económica con los demás entes que participan en la producción y comercialización del café al estar inafectos al pago del impuesto a la renta e IGV solo_ _a_ _un grupo de empresas cooperativas, sino que vulnera los derechos de_ _más__ de__l_ _ 70% de los productores cafetaleros que no son socios de cooperativas. De ser aplicada la norma tendríamos a agricultores, cuyas ventas  se hallan inafectas del IGV y del Impuesto a la Renta solo por estar inscrito  en una empresa cooperativa y agricultores (que producen en igualdad de condiciones) que  por no tener vinculación a empresas cooperativas, si se hallan obligados al pago de dichos tributos, con lo cual se genera y se acrecienta la desigualdad económica en la agricultura._ _5._ _Se falsea la realidad al pretender señalar que la norma beneficia a todos los actores de la producción del café y cacao ( solo es aplicable a quienes se hallan como socios cooperativistas) no beneficiando a las asociaciones de agricultores, comités, entre otro tipo de organizaciones de agricultores que sus asociados,  se dedican a la producción de café; los cuales son el  85%._ _6._ _Lo_ _más__ preocupante aun, es que la norma, esconde una  condonación tributaria a las empresas cooperativas, al dejar sin efecto toda resolución de determinación y resolución de multa emitidas por la SUNAT, como consecuencia de errores administrativos de empresas cooperativas__  por el uso y abuso de las liquidaciones de compra o no haber usado los comprobantes de pago autorizados por la autoridad tributaria entre otros._ _7._ _Que, es necesario que  se tenga en cuenta que  un productor agrario dedicado al café y al cacao,  produce un promedio de 15 QQ por hectárea,  siendo que el 85% de agricultores vinculado a dicha actividad no supera en áreas sembradas más de dos  a tres hectáreas; por lo         que sus ingresos económicos, en el mejor de los escenarios de un buen precio, por campaña sus ingresos no llegan a superar los S/. 6,000.00.__EXISTENCIA DE REGIMENES TRIBUTARIOS ESPECIALES_ _1._ _Que, dentro del proceso de formalización de los agricultores, se deberá tener presente que ya existe una serie de dispositivos legales que  podrían implementarse a favor de los agricultores ampliando la base  Tributaria e inculcando el Principio de solidaridad y no la cultura de no pago de los tributos para el sostenimiento del cumplimiento de los fines del  Estado, máxime que en dichas zonas, se requiere con mayor urgencia, la creación de Hospitales,  mayor presencia Policial, carreteras y otras obras; y el incentivar este tipo de políticas tributarias, lo único que se estaría generando es una cultura del no pago, desincentivando la formalización el agricultura__2._ _Dentro de este contexto debe tenerse presente la  existencia de La Categoría Especial del NUEVO RUS(Los contribuyentes no efectúan ningún pago a la SUNAT por concepto de impuestos, ni están obligados a presentar declaraciones mensuales) dirigida a aquellos contribuyentes cuyos ingresos brutos y sus adquisiciones anuales no exceda, cada uno, de S/. 60,000.00 (sesenta mil y 00/100 Nuevos Soles), y siempre que se trate de:__a._ _Sujetos que se dediquen únicamente a la venta de frutas, hortalizas, legumbres, tubérculos, raíces, semillas y demás bienes especificados en el Apéndice I de la Ley del IGV e ISC, realizada en mercados de abastos.__b._ _Sujetos dedicados exclusivamente al cultivo de productos agrícolas y que vendan sus productos en su estado natural.__3._ _Ley de  las Micro y pequeñas empresas ( El Decreto Legislativo N° 1086 ),  el Estado les ha establecido una serie de beneficios tributarios, sobre todo en lo relacionado al Impuesto a la Renta; así tendremos que  para las Micro empresas,  existe el RER (Régimen especial de Renta), régimen tributario de naturaleza especial orientado a incorporar  a la formalidad  a la micro y pequeña empresa así como, destinada a establecer un pago único anticipado y cancelatorio del impuesto a la renta (1.5%__ mensual ); al cual pueden acogerse también los productores agrarios y solicitar su acogimiento a la Ley MYPE.__4._ _Asimismo existe vigente la Ley de Promoción e Inversión en el Sector Agrario, orientado a los productores  agrarios  en la cual se ha estableció incentivos particulares definidos en la Ley Nº 27360, , que permite:__a._ _Una reducción del Impuesto a la Renta del 30% al 15%,_ _b._ _Una tasa de contribución a EsSalud en el orden del 4% (el resto de sectores aporta el 9%).__c._ _Beneficio de la devolución anticipada del IGV; entre otros__5._ _La Ley 27037 (LEY DE PROMOCION DE LA INVERSION EN LA AMAZONIA) que aplica una tasa reducida del impuesto a la renta de 5% a 10% y exoneraciones del IGV en zonas priorizadas de la Amazonía, y beneficios por niveles de ingreso. Los contribuyentes de la Amazonía que desarrollen principalmente actividades agrarias y/o de transformación o procesamiento de los productos calificados como cultivo nativo y/o alternativo en dicho ámbito, están exonerados del Impuesto a la Renta.__ASPECTOS SOCIALES A TENER EN CUENTA:__De acuerdo al proyecto la Sunat tiene que establecer un documento o un sistema nuevo entre el productor asociado y la cooperativa, evidentemente este documento tendría que ser un documento especial que no sería un comprobante de pago por lo que esto fomentaría el lavado de dinero a través de las cooperativas.__Hoy en  día el IG.V. está exonerado para el café.  En el caso que el I.G.V. se restableciera en el sector,  las cooperativas gozarían de una situación de privilegio y de ventaja hacia todos los demás agentes productores y no productores que están involucrados en la actividad cafetalera, esto llevaría a la quiebra a muchas empresas comercializadoras y exportadoras y las obligaría a formarse en cooperativas simplemente para poder seguir estando en el negocio.  Esto además crearía la subsecuente consecuencia de que la tributación en el sector sería ínfima.__La aplicación del mencionado proyecto sería además una burda amnistía tributaria dirigida específicamente al sector cooperativo como si éstos tuviesen una situación diferente con relación a todos los demás ciudadanos que pagan sus impuestos.__Basado en los fundamentos expuestos  creemos firmemente que si apuntamos en una dirección en la cual el proceso de formalización del campo deje de ser una quimera y se convierta en una realidad, podremos incorporar a todo este sector económico que se desarrolla en una economía informal para que goce de los beneficios de la formalidad, cuidando que la burocracia estatal no los ahogue sino que sea una facilitador en su incorporación. Entre los beneficios de los que gozarían, tendríamos: incorporación del agricultor y su familia al sistema de seguridad social, incorporación a cualquiera de los sistemas de  pensiones (ya sea las AFPs o el Sistema Nacional de Pensiones) que le permita tener derecho a una jubilación, entre otros;  por otro lado debemos tener presente  la existencia de normas que han orientado el proceso de formalización en el agro como lo es la_ _Ley Nº 28600 (formalización del algodón).__Por último, somos participes de  mantener un mecanismo de promoción de la asociatividad en el sector agrario que permita que los pequeños  y medianos agricultores se organicen y formen parte de cadenas productivas, a fin de que la asistencia, sea desde el inicio de la siembra hasta  la venta final del producto logrando trasladar el beneficio económico directamente a los agricultores, bajo el contexto que en las zonas cafetaleras se viene aplicando incentivos bajo el amparo de los promotores en el merado exterior del precio justo; bajo este contexto, debería de ampliarse la inafectación del impuesto a la renta a estos actos asociativos y no solo a los actos cooperativos._  [1] Código Civil Comentado Tomo 1 ; Editorial Gaceta Jurídica ; pag. 619  [2] , fundamentos contenidos en el  *EXP. N.º 0002-2006-PI/TC*Temas similares: Comentarios al discurso presidencial del presidente ollanta humala, sobre agricultura LOS SINDICATOS EN EL SECTOR AGRARIO, Y LA SUSCRIPCION DE LOS CONVENIOS COLECTIVOS (comentarios al convenio colectivo de Campo Sol S.A.) Comentarios al dl 1020  y  su reglamento Comentarios a la ley  nº 28062; denominada: ley de desarrollo y fortalecimiento de organizaciones agrarias MEF aprueba aumento temporal del drawback a 8%

----------

